# New Simpsons' Intro



## Veho (Oct 11, 2010)

By that Banksy guy. You might have heard of him. He draws stuff on buildings. 
Check it out.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 11, 2010)

Cool, I don't know which one I like the most though.


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 11, 2010)

Best one ever its even better than  the previous  Simpsons intro


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 11, 2010)

that is stupid, why put the poor chinese labour at the end part?


----------



## Gaara. (Oct 11, 2010)

I love banksy and all of his work. It's truly genius.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 11, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> that is stupid, why put the poor chinese labour at the end part?



Korean labour, and where should it have gone, at the beginning?


----------



## nando (Oct 11, 2010)

when you said the guy that paints stuff on walls i was thinking BLU, then i was disappointed.


----------



## Darksage098 (Oct 12, 2010)

Awwwww...... I was going to check it out but it seems the video was removed. God, Youtube removes videos with copyright so fast these days.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 12, 2010)

Just watch it on Hulu.  They have a clip of the intro.  http://www.hulu.com/watch/184819/the-simpsons-banksy-opening


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 12, 2010)

its not really new
besides some banksy graffiti
and a couch gag


----------



## prowler (Oct 12, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Just watch it on Hulu.  They have a clip of the intro.  http://www.hulu.com/watch/184819/the-simpsons-banksy-opening


Sorry, currently our video library can only be streamed from within the United States


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow. That was the strangest intro I have seen in my life.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2010)

That's RACIST!


----------

